# All I wanted was a frameset



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

Trek's Project One is pretty cool. But when all you need is the frame and fork it becomes a bit of a joke. I can get an sl Madone frameset in the Project One paint of my choice ,,,OR I can pay $200 more and get a full Ultegra groupset, X lite wheels, bars, stem and post, etc. 

I have really no problem with selling off the unwanted parts to my fellow RBR'ers but why couldn't Trek offer a more reasonable frameset deal given the lack of added value present in the componentry?

BTW- I don't want to go the EBAY route to get just a frame


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

if ALL you wanted was a frameset then why do you want custom colors too? 

They've got regular paint framesets, check trekbikes.com or your LBS. 

And all you wanted originally was a cool-painted frameset, then money shouldn't be your concern, the end result should be. Get as much bike as you want.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I see your point*

and like I said I really have no problem with having to sell the parts piece by piece but it would be a lot easier just to have the frame. And the paint is irrelevant. My LBS and the Trek dealers in my area don't really have any framesets available. It's all complete Madone's so whether I go with Project One or Standard paint the price differential between the frameset and the whole bike is tiny.


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

that IS a good point, usually you can go much farther in getting a complete bike (giving you parts to resell) Why don't I check my prices today when I go into work (at a LBS) and see what the deal is

UPDATE: okay; 

madone 5.2 frameset 2k
madone 5.9 frameset 3k


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*

good stuff..


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*and again*

$2k for an 5.2 sl frameset but around $300 or so more for all the componentry.. seems like a fair price for the frame should be aroun $1700 or so...


----------

